# LL Bean-Another one bites the 'quality' dust!



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

roger15055 said:


> Thanks Divers Down I will look at Rogers. I was looking at Filsons last night and got a little sticker shock. Especially when I can’t finish a meal without a oh boy that’s not good


Plus you won’t loose your waders…cuz they got your name on them…Lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just looked at Filsons site. I don't mind paying for quality, but those prices are insulting to my intelligence. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ESOX said:


> Just looked at Filsons site. I don't mind paying for quality, but those prices are insulting to my intelligence. Absolutely ridiculous.


American made quality has a cost.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

I buy a lot of things from Mack's Prairie Wings they have a lot of different choices.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> American made quality has a cost.


Yes, although it sounds extreme!

I can spot quality a mile away. Most leather goods are far from that, the rest you have to pay for!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Posting for Swamp boss. 

I'll have to admit, when you said disintegrated, I assumed you were exaggerating... I'd say there may be an inherent design/material flaw here... Holy crap


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> I can spot quality a mile away. Most leather goods are far from that, the rest you have to pay for!


What about these?









Lowa Renegade GTX Lo


Renegade GTX Lo by Lowa at Zappos.com. Read Lowa Renegade GTX Lo product reviews, or select the size, width, and color of your choice.



www.zappos.com


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Same molded foundation that will deteriorate at some point. That crap has a shelf life, even if not worn

Our entire industry sucks! Comfort before longevity

Don’t even get me started on adhesion


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> American made quality has a cost.


Good quality? Yes. American made? Filson hasn’t had stuff made in the US for quite some time. Prices got silly high once the hipsters found the company.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> Don’t even get me started on adhesion


Sorry for going there, but the adhesion on my sims wading boots, lacross hunting boots, merrel shoes are all failing! It's BS!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Probably because most manufacturers are using environmentally friendly adhesives. 

Add the complexity of non-porous materials for comfort, like closed cell foam....

That crap won’t stick unless you use very high priced adhesives. And they won’t!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

roger15055 said:


> A couple hunting buddies and I were talking about sweatshirts and how twenty years ago they were thick and heavy and how you could wear just that in early fall but now they are like to long sleeve t shirts . It’s a shame.


I agree. Had hooded swaets that was all I wore till it got cold. Then stuff was made elsewhere and THIN, by slaves and the price went UP?? Thanks to a president I cant mention or lockup. One recently said that the 'trade agreement' was the best we ever took it (ie worst agreement).


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ryan-b said:


> Good quality? Yes. American made? Filson hasn’t had stuff made in the US for quite some time. Prices got silly high once the hipsters found the company.


Many of their products. Especially those which would appeal to guys like us. Are made here in the states. You can check by clicking on the features and details tab. I sound like a salesman. But their stuff is top notch and will last you longer than your knees will. lol


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Many of their products. Especially those which would appeal to guys like us. Are made here in the states. You can check by clicking on the features and details tab. I sound like a salesman. But their stuff is top notch and will last you longer than your knees will. lol


I own many different filson pieces. From brand new to used bought off eBay. Not a single one is made in the US. All my shirts, Bangladesh,Indonesia, India, USA. 
I am a guy like you. I own 10 pieces of filson clothing. 2 of which are made in the US. So yes some is but a vast majority is not. Heck even their CCF work wear line was made in Canada.


----------



## Buck from Florida (Oct 17, 2016)

Seems like Filson have issues with their zippers based on reviews. 
I'd expect better quality on that part for the price...though I have never owned one...those reviews would lean me towards not paying the monies


----------



## JFishy (Dec 10, 2019)

Ranger Ray said:


> Yes they have. Their heavy flannels seem to still be OK. Just bought 2 more in tall. I hate my shirts pulling out of pants when ice fishing.


If heavy flannels are what you want, check out Stormy Kromer.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ryan-b said:


> I own many different filson pieces. From brand new to used bought off eBay. Not a single one is made in the US. All my shirts, Bangladesh,Indonesia, India, USA.
> I am a guy like you. I own 10 pieces of filson clothing. 2 of which are made in the US. So yes some is but a vast majority is not. Heck even their CCF work wear line was made in Canada.


If you check the information under features and details going forward. You'll be able to make better choices. As for the stuff you already have that's not made in the states? Why not just get rid of it?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

JRoo said:


> If heavy flannels are what you want, check out Stormy Kromer.


Thanks for the suggestion.

They don't have "tall" sizes unfortunately.

Also, their flannel shirts are not made in the US, if anyone is thinking that. Hats yes, flannel shirts no.


----------



## JFishy (Dec 10, 2019)

Ranger Ray said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> They don't have "tall" sizes unfortunately.
> 
> Also, their flannel shirts are not made in the US, if anyone is thinking that. Hats yes, flannel shirts no.


Shoot...I swear they were all made in the yoop. I just looked at their site again and realized they changed product a bit since I had last looked. I had a shirt from them, but it was probably closer to their "wool" shirt version. Sorry for the mix up. Looks like flannels are made in Honduras, and wool shirts are now imported? Darn.

I also figured talls were available, as a few people I know are quite tall/large, and it fits them. But again, I guess I don't know much about the company anymore! Dangit.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> If you check the information under features and details going forward. You'll be able to make better choices. As for the stuff you already have that's not made in the states? Why not just get rid of it?


Did not ever once say the stuff not made in the US is not good. Ever single thing filson sells is made from imported fabrics. Even their tin cloth and heavy wools. Other then the hats I personally don’t like the tin cloth as it’s heavy as **** and smells. Weather it’s sewn together in the us doesn’t matter to me a well made is , well made . All I did was point out that a vast majority of their products now a days are not even assembled in the US any longer.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I think when it comes to combining value with quality there are certain brands I gravitate towards. Berne, Columbia, Ariat, and UA. 
I have UA and Columbia stuff that just wont die. The Berne and Ariat stuff lives a very hard life, and I get much more service out of them than the price would belie. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app

View attachment 790688


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

I buy most of my hunting and outdoor clothes on ebay. Plenty of light worn duds from the quality days of beans, cabelas, etc at a good price.

Most modern outdoor gear and clothing is overpriced plastic garbage made for trail walking and sitting in chairs, and looks like it belongs in a cheap sci-fi movie. As a tall feller, the selection is even worse, and the prices even higher. I won’t get started on waders...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ryan-b said:


> Did not ever once say the stuff not made in the US is not good. Ever single thing filson sells is made from imported fabrics. Even their tin cloth and heavy wools. Other then the hats I personally don’t like the tin cloth as it’s heavy as **** and smells. Weather it’s sewn together in the us doesn’t matter to me a well made is , well made . All I did was point out that a vast majority of their products now a days are not even assembled in the US any longer.


I'm encouraging folks to buy American made products. Mainly because of superior quality and the benefit to our economy. 

Good luck what ever you decide.

Sent from my SM-A025V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Paying top dollar should not be limited to Italian made products. Awesome leather and quality!

When a pair of Gucci’s can fetch 8 bills, why not our belts, luggage or boots?


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Agree Esox. My Columbia purchased in 1989 had a zipper problem. Columbia sent me a brand new replacement no questions asked. I told the customer service person all I wanted was the zipper fixed on my oldy and moldy jacket. They did that and told me to keep the new coat.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I’ve been wearing Patagonia SST wading jackets since they came out sometime in the ‘80’s. Because of wear and other issues I’ve had the original replaced maybe 3 times. The latest was where the material was separating in the area I hung it from. I mentioned it to someone at Patagonia during a fly fishing show and she told me to send it back. I did, they called me and said pick another out of their catalog. When I chose nearly the same jacket she said look on page XX. I don’t see it listed anymore but that sucker was 700 bucks! I have it complete with separate snap in quilted liner that can double as a separate jacket when not in the wading jacket. When my kids were small they wore Patagucci. This because I knew it would easily last long enough to be passed down to the next kids in line. P’s warranty used to be ‘if you’re ever not satisfied, we’ll take care of it’ and they did. Sure it’s pricy but their stuff is extremely well designed and is backed-up by that old school philosophy of corporate pride.
It might be worth looking in to. They make waders and wading boots too.


----------

